# ***ANNOUNCEMENT***



## DizZa (28/4/17)

Good Day fellow forumites.

The Flavour Mill will be closed from now (28th April 2017) until the 4th of May 2017.

All orders will still be accepted but unfortunately only ship out 5th of May 2017.

To make up for the short notice we will be extending the current nicotine promotion until the 4th of May 2017.

As you all know we don't just close shop, many festive periods have seen us up and running, something is up......

Something *BIG* is coming to The Flavour Mill.......

STAY TUNED!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (28/4/17)

What's the difference between your nicotine and the Prime Nic? Just curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (28/4/17)

zadiac said:


> What's the difference between your nicotine and the Prime Nic? Just curious



Hi @zadiac, Prime Nic as you know is a brand of Nicotine. TFM has been over the last few months sourcing a foreign supplier of our own. The "samples" we bought is currently what is being sold as "TFM" Nicotine.

Once we have found a supplier we are happy with (logistics,quality and price etc), we will state the source and provide all the info required.

I hope this answers your question?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (28/4/17)

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (28/4/17)

So looking forward to your big surprise - dealing with The Flavour Mill is always an Awesome process - Thanks for all your excellent service.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (17/5/17)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

Now that is an attractive price point, @Erica_TFM! Although, at the risk of being nosey, whenever flavours like Buchu, Vanilla Gold/Moirs and Cerelac are released, there is an automatic association with an existing local flavour line. Can you confirm whether we know these flavours already, or is this a totally new line that we haven't tried before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (17/5/17)

Hi @RichJB assumptions are there to be made?

We cannot unfortunately, confirm any suppliers of other companies and therefore we cannot state that ours are the same thing.


----------



## craigb (17/5/17)

Well I placed a decent sized order this morning so I guess we'll find out sooner rather than later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

Thanks @DizZa, I think that answers my question.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

